

MongoDB and the Dangers of Schema Rot - giaour
http://jeskew.github.io/mongodb-and-the-dangers-of-schema-rot/

======
NewsReader42
I don't know where to start with your ramblings.

1\. Don't use an ODM - MongoDB is scheme-loose for a reason yet you want to
lock in a schema with a mapper????? 2\. Go use PostGres if you're that worried
about so called schema rot else write migration scripts like everyone else.

There is always a price to pay for flexibility and scalability

~~~
giaour
1\. Sometimes, you have to work on someone else's code and deal with the
decisions they made years ago. In fact, it's how developers spend the vast
majority of their time.

2\. See above.

Postgres in my experience has proven far more scalable than Mongo, and the
price of "flexibility" is unreliability.

